# Eizo FG2421 - Neuer 23,5" Gaming-Monitor mit 240Hz



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

Moin Community! 

Beim Lesen der aktuellen Gamestar (ja ja ich weiß... Konkurrenz und so...  ) bin ich auf einen interessanten Monitor von Eizo gestoßen, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. Mit diesem Gerät hat Eizo in Zukunft den ersten 240Hz Gaming-Monitor auf dem Markt. Im Internet gibt es wenig bis gar keine Infos zu dem Gerät. Daher habe ich alle Infos die ich finden konnte, für euch mal zusammen getragen. 



Modellbezeichnung:

- Eizo FG2421


Technische Daten:

- 23,5"
- 240Hz
- Full HD
- VA-Panel
- Reaktionszeit: 1ms (Hersteller), 0,97ms (gemessen)
- Höhenverstellbar
- Neigbar
- Drehbar
- Max Helligkeit: 194,60 cd/m²
- Homogenität: 88%
- Kontrast: 4230:1
- Stromverbrauch: 28,8 Watt
- Gewicht: 6,2 kg
- Anschlüsse: DL-DVI, HDMI, DP, USB 2.0, 2x Audio Out
- Beleuchtetes Hersteller-Logo auf der Rückseite
- reflexionsfreier Matt-Schwarz Rahmen 
- Eizo-Software


Zur 240Hz Technik:

Der Eizo FG2421 gibt ein 120Hz Signal stets mit 240 Bildern pro Sekunde aus. In der Standardeinstellung verdoppelt der Monitor einfach die einzelnen Bilder. Dies hat aber keinen erkennbaren Vorteil in schnellen Spielen. Sobald er aber jeweils ein schwarzes Zwischenbild einfügt, werden Bewegungen deutlich flüssiger und schärfer wahrgenommen. 


Preislich liegt der Eizo bei ca. 500€. Im Preisvergleich ist der Monitor noch nicht gelistet. 


Gruß
Pain


Quelle: Gamestar 12/2013
ShopBLT.com: Eizo 23.5in Widescreen Lcd 1920x1080 5000:1 240hz 400cd / M2


----------



## Scalon (28. Oktober 2013)

Weiß jemand auf was für einem "Effekt" das flüssigere Empfinden bei einem schwarzen Zwischenbild ruht? Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen das es auf Dauer zu Kopfschmerzen o.Ä. führt durch die häufigen Bildwechsel


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Weiß jemand auf was für einem "Effekt" das flüssigere Empfinden bei einem schwarzen Zwischenbild ruht? Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen das es auf Dauer zu Kopfschmerzen o.Ä. führt durch die häufigen Bildwechsel


 
Die gleiche Technik weißen auch die meisten TVs auf und außerdem sollte man ja die Zwischenbildberechnung glücklicherweise deaktivieren können. ^^
Durch die Zwischenbilder wird sozusagen das Display sehr kurz komplett ausgeschalten, dadurch werden vor allem Schlieren minimiert, sehr viel flüssiger wird das Bild dadurch zwar nicht wirken, aber 120 Hz sollten Abhilfe schaffen. 

Meine persönliche Meinung: Ich bin sprachlos und nur am Grinsen. 

In den letzten Jahren hieß es immer wieder, dass IPS in Verbindung mit einer Bildwiederholfrequenz von über 100 Hz schwierig um zu setzen sei.
Ein VA Panel in solcher Kombination galt demnach fast als unmöglich und genau das hat Eizo nun getan.
Währrend IPS im Vergleich zu VA in den letzten Jahren meist eine etwas bessere Reaktionszeit aufweiß, ist die VA Technik in den Hintergrund gerückt.
Allerdings ist VA weiterhin in Punkto Kontrast unschlagbar und somit könnten wir Gamer endlich die eierlegende Wollchmilchsau gefunden haben.
Jetzt muss sich nur noch der Preis von ca. 500€ bewarheiten und der Inputlag auf moderatem Niveau liegen und das Teil könnte einschlagen wie eine Bombe.
Neben Oculus Rift, Mantle und G-Sync (ich hoffe das letzere auf allen Systemkonfigs funktionieren werden) ist dieser Monitor für mich ganz klar das beeindruckenste Unterfangen des Jahres. 

P.S. Painkiller, ich glaube du musst den Sammelthread abändern, da steht meines Wissens nach drin, dass VA nur bedingt gamingtauglich sei und eine zu hohe Reaktionszeit aufweisen würde. ^^


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

> Meine persönliche Meinung: Ich bin sprachlos und nur am Grinsen.


Ich stimme dir in jedem Punkt zu! 



> P.S. Painkiller, ich glaube du musst den Sammelthread abändern, da steht  meines Wissens nach drin, dass VA nur bedingt gamingtauglich sei und  eine zu hohe Reaktionszeit aufweisen würde. ^^


Jup, werde ich machen.  Wobei ich gerne noch den Test von PCGH abwarten würde. In der Zwischenzeit kann ich den neuen Text ja schon mal formulieren.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Jup, werde ich machen.  Wobei ich gerne noch den Test von PCGH abwarten würde. In der Zwischenzeit kann ich den neuen Text ja schon mal formulieren.



Auf jeden Fall, schließlich ist für mich im deutsprachigen Raum PCGH die Nummer 2 (direkt nach Prad.de natürlich  ), wenn es um professionelle Monitortests geht.
Ich habe soeben beschlossen, dass der 28.10. in Zukunft in meinem Kalender als Weihnachten der Überraschung angestrichen wird. ^^


----------



## Superwip (28. Oktober 2013)

Ein sehr interessantes Gerät.

Durch die schwarzen Zwischenbilder sollte man die Schlierenbildung verhindern oder zumindest drastisch reduzieren können allerdings auf Kosten von Helligkeit und Kontrast, der Bildschirm flimmert so natürlich auch was bei 120Hz aber nur eingeschränkt wahrnehmbar ist.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (28. Oktober 2013)

Sehr interessantes Gerät nur leider nur mit Full HD Auflösung


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ein sehr interessantes Gerät.
> 
> Durch die schwarzen Zwischenbilder sollte man die Schlierenbildung verhindern oder zumindest drastisch reduzieren können allerdings auf Kosten von Helligkeit und Kontrast, der Bildschirm flimmert so natürlich auch was bei 120Hz aber nur eingeschränkt wahrnehmbar ist.


 
Der Oberhammer wäre jetzt noch, wenn Eizo zur 18 kHZ PWM Backlightsteuerung gegriffen hat.
Gerade eben kam mir noch ein Gedanke in Painkillers Pinnwandeintrag:
Zum einen ist es schon ein Wahnsinn, dass Eizo solch eine Preisregion mit dem "Budgetmodell" angreift, zum anderen frage ich mich, wie lange die wohl schon an dem Unterfangen entwickelt haben.
Es ist ein Wunder, dass kein Mitarbeiter im Voraus darüber geredet hat, mich würde außerdem interessieren, wie geschockt nun wohl die (teilweisig geldgeile) Konkurrenz sein mag. 



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes Gerät nur leider nur mit Full HD Auflösung


 
Die VA Technik schließt aber kein WQHD/WQXGA sowie 4K aus, somit dürfen wir weiter gespannt sein.
Allerdings wird sich Eizo mit einem solchen Unterfangen noch etwas Zeit lassen, zum einen werden diese den (hoffentlich eintretenden) Erfolg abwarten, zum anderen würde ein solches Gerät dann sicherlich 2-3 mal mehr kosten als das FullHD Pendant.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes Gerät nur leider nur mit Full HD Auflösung


 Drei davon nebeneinander und die Party steigt.  Ich muss dir da aber leider Recht geben. Das ist schon schade. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. 



> Zum einen ist es schon ein Wahnsinn, dass Eizo solch eine Preisregion  mit dem "Budgetmodell" angreift, zum anderen frage ich mich, wie lange  die wohl schon an dem Unterfangen entwickelt haben.
> Es ist ein Wunder, dass kein Mitarbeiter im Voraus darüber geredet hat,  mich würde außerdem interessieren, wie geschockt nun wohl die  (teilweisig geldgeile) Konkurrenz sein mag.


Sicherlich schon länger! Jetzt können sie hoffentlich davon profitieren das alle anderen geschlafen haben!  Ich warte jetzt den Test von PCGH ab, und dann schauen wir mal ob der Eizo sich einen Weg auf meinen Schreibtisch bahnen kann. Die ersten Anzeichen sprechen allerdings dafür!


----------



## Superwip (28. Oktober 2013)

> Zum einen ist es schon ein Wahnsinn, dass Eizo solch eine Preisregion mit dem "Budgetmodell" angreift, zum anderen frage ich mich, wie lange die wohl schon an dem Unterfangen entwickelt haben.
> Es ist ein Wunder, dass kein Mitarbeiter im Voraus darüber geredet hat, mich würde außerdem interessieren, wie geschockt nun wohl die (teilweisig geldgeile) Konkurrenz sein mag.


 
Na ja... die Idee, sowohl für die Schwarzbildeinfügung als auch für die Ansteuerung langsamer Panels mit hoher Bildwiederholfrequenz ist schon ziemlich alt.

Bei der Umsetzung gibt es zwar ein paar Probleme, ich denke um den Bau eines eigenen Displaycontrollers und möglicherweise den Bau eines modifizierten Panels wird man nicht herumgekommen sein aber viel Entwicklungsarbeit sollte dabei nicht nötig gewesen sein.



> Die VA Technik schließt aber kein WQHD/WQXGA sowie 4K aus, somit dürfen wir weiter gespannt sein.
> Allerdings wird sich Eizo mit einem solchen Unterfangen noch etwas Zeit lassen, zum einen werden diese den (hoffentlich eintretenden) Erfolg abwarten, zum anderen würde ein solches Gerät dann sicherlich 2-3 mal mehr kosten als das FullHD Pendant.


 
Es gibt sehr wohl WQXGA S-PVA Panels von Samsung, etwa im Eizo SX3031W allerdings werden sie wohl nicht mehr hergestellt.

Bei einem solchen Monitor gäbe es dann aber DP 1.2/ HDMI 2.0 Pflicht.


----------



## debalz (28. Oktober 2013)

> P.S. Painkiller, ich glaube du musst den Sammelthread abändern, da steht  meines Wissens nach drin, dass VA nur bedingt gamingtauglich sei und  eine zu hohe Reaktionszeit aufweisen würde. ^^


Darüber hinaus müssen wohl alle Stellen bei Wikipedia und Co abgeändert werden welche die Spieluntauglichkeit von VA anprangern!
Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Entwicklung wenn sie denn funktioniert, aber von Eizo kann man das erwarten.


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus müssen wohl alle Stellen bei Wikipedia und Co abgeändert werden welche die Spieluntauglichkeit von VA anprangern!


Das ist aber shcon seid einiger Zeit bei den neuen a-mva Displays nicht mehr so. 

@topic
Also ich hoffe mal ganz stark, dass das keine Ente ist, denn das wäre "der" Monitor nach dem ich so lange schon gesucht habe. 

p.s.: Was mich ein wenig stutzig macht ist die Angabe maximale Helligkeit, ist das wirklich nur ~194 cd/m²????

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

Das ist der Helligkeitswert im 240Hz-Betrieb. Mit einem Tastenkürzel kann man übrigens diesen 240Hz Turbo deaktivieren. Die reguläre Helligkeit liegt dann bei 261 cd/m². 

5 Jahre Garantie sind übrigens auch wieder dabei.


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2013)

Ahhh, das ist ein guter Wert und sollte ausreichen.  

p.s.: Ist das ein angegebener oder gemessener Wert?

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

> p.s.: Ist das ein angegebener oder gemessener Wert?


Beide Werte sind gemessen.


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2013)

Ok, ist nicht gerade hoch aber für meine geänderten Aufstellungsverhältnisse reicht es. 

MfG


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Oktober 2013)

<> schrieb:


> 5 Jahre Garantie sind übrigens auch wieder dabei.



Wobei beim FDF2405W, wie bei den anderen Duravision-Modellen,  nur 2 Jahre Garantie dabei sind...von dem her würde ich die 5 Jahre noch nicht ganz unterschreiben, denkbar sind diese jedoch schon.

Soth hat mich noch auf einen ziemlich interessanten Gedanken gebracht: Wenn der 120 Hz Modus ohne Zwischenbidlberechnung sein sollte (so wie geplant), dann könnte der Eizo ein flexibles Backlight aufweisen.
Im 240 Hz Modus wäre statt dem 18 kHz Backlight eine Steuerung, die das Hauptbild beleuchtet und das Zwischenbild nicht, am sinnvollsten (also eine 120 Hz Beleuchtung).
Im 120 Hz Modus hingegen müsste dann entweder eine dauerhafte Beleuchtung oder eine PWM Beleuchtung greifen.
Falls der 120 Hz Modus auch mit Zwischenbildberechnung verfügbar sein sollte (also sozusagen 60 Hz + Zwischenbilder) dann bräuchte man noch eine Backlightbeleuchtung mit einer Frequenz von 60 Hz.


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2013)

Das würde dann wohl zu Augenschmerzen führen!?

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

> Falls der 120 Hz Modus auch mit Zwischenbildberechnung verfügbar sein  sollte (also sozusagen 60 Hz + Zwischenbilder) dann bräuchte man noch  eine Backlightbeleuchtung mit einer Frequenz von 60 Hz.


Soweit ich weiß, hat nur der 240Hz-Modus eine Zwischenbildberechnung.


----------



## NerdFlanders (28. Oktober 2013)

Wenn das Panel wirklich so gut ist, ist das der Monitor meiner feuchten Träume 

Hoffentlich ist die Helligkeitsverteilung besser als bei meinem FS2333...


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

> Hoffentlich ist die Helligkeitsverteilung besser als bei meinem FS2333...


Ist die so schlimm bei dir? Ich kann das iwie nur schlecht nachvollziehen. Die FS2333 die mir persönlich bekannt sind, haben da keine Probleme.


----------



## NerdFlanders (28. Oktober 2013)

Nein, schlimm überhaupt nicht, sogar die beste Helligkeitsverteilung die ich bei PC Monitoren bis jetzt gesehen hab. Aber bei 21:9 (und dunklen Szenen bei 16:9) Formaten fällt es in der Nacht auf dass der untere Rand ungleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet ist. Ich weiß, ist ein echtes Luxusproblem, das vielen ws gar nicht auffallen würde, aber für 500€ erwarte ich dass es noch einen Ticken besser ist


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Ist die so schlimm bei dir? Ich kann das iwie nur schlecht nachvollziehen. Die FS2333 die mir persönlich bekannt sind, haben da keine Probleme.


Ich schon, hatte ja schon zwei zu Hause.  Eventeull meint er das IPS-Glow und das backlight-bleeding, denn die Weißhomogenität war gut.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

Könnte auch sein. IPS-Glow wirkt verstärkt, wenn die Hintergrundbeleuchtung zu hell eingestellt ist.


----------



## DaStash (28. Oktober 2013)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Nein, schlimm überhaupt nicht, sogar die beste Helligkeitsverteilung die ich bei PC Monitoren bis jetzt gesehen hab. Aber bei 21:9 (und dunklen Szenen bei 16:9) Formaten fällt es in der Nacht auf dass der untere Rand ungleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet ist. Ich weiß, ist ein echtes Luxusproblem, das vielen ws gar nicht auffallen würde, aber für 500€ erwarte ich dass es noch einen Ticken besser ist


Der FS2333 hat doch aber 16:9?



<> schrieb:


> Könnte auch sein. IPS-Glow wirkt verstärkt, wenn die Hintergrundbeleuchtung zu hell eingestellt ist.


Dann wohl backlight-bleeding oder auch pöse pöse Lichthöfe, so wie ich sie hatte. 

MfG


----------



## NerdFlanders (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss zugeben dass ich keine Ahnung hab was den Effekt auslöst, bis jetzt bin ich davon ausgegangen dass die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht geleichmäßig verteilt wird.

Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung wird nachts natürlich heruntergeregelt (das kann er ja wirklich ausgezeichnet), ich will dass Schwarz Schwarz ist und nicht ein hässliches Grau.



DaStash schrieb:


> Der FS2333 hat doch aber 16:9?



Ja, genau. Deswegen stört es ja auch bei 21:9 mehr, weil man dann natürlich scharze Balken hat, und man es besser wahrnimmt. 

Um eines klar zu stellen: Der Effekt fällt nur jemanden auf der wirklich auf Bildqualität achtet und dann auch nur wenn bestimmte Voraussetzungen stimmen: dunkler Raum ohne weitere Lichtquelle, dunkle Szene oder 21:9 Format...
Ich hab auch noch keinen Monitor gesehen oder besessen der das besser gemacht hätte, obwohl ich sicher bin dass es welche gibt (Wir sprechen von einem 300€ Monitor, kein Profimodel). 

Und trotzdem ist es mein größter Kritikpunkt den ich am FS2333 habe, abgesehen natürlich von den typischen IPS Problemen. Ich würde mir einfach wünschen dass es bei einem 500€ Monitor, besser ist


----------



## Ryle (28. Oktober 2013)

Was stimmt denn nun, 200 oder 400cd/m². Ich hoffe die 400 stimmen und die 200 zählen für den Schwarzbildeinschub, dann wäre das wohl hell genug.
Ansonsten müssen die irgendwie mit der Hintergrundbeleuchtung tricksen, sonst wird der Monitor zu dunkel werden. Sieht man bei den ganzen Monitoren mit "Lightboost Hack". Toller Effekt, lässt das Bild wirklich aussehen wie auf einem CRT, ist aber selbst in einem abgedunkelten Raum zu dunkel. Eizo macht aber eigentlich keine halben Sachen weshalb man wohl gespannt sein darf wie sich der Monitor schlägt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> In den letzten Jahren hieß es immer wieder, dass IPS in Verbindung mit einer Bildwiederholfrequenz von über 100 Hz schwierig um zu setzen sei.
> Ein VA Panel in solcher Kombination galt demnach fast als unmöglich und genau das hat Eizo nun getan.
> Währrend IPS im Vergleich zu VA in den letzten Jahren meist eine etwas bessere Reaktionszeit aufweiß, ist die VA Technik in den Hintergrund gerückt.
> Allerdings ist VA weiterhin in Punkto Kontrast unschlagbar und somit könnten wir Gamer endlich die eierlegende Wollchmilchsau gefunden haben.



100/120 Hz mit IPS ist technisch kein Problem und es gibt auch einen homöopathischen Anteil von Monitoren auf dem Markt, die das beweisen. Problem waren bislang die Marketingvorstellungen - 120 Hz IPS lässt sich nicht mit "3D" bewerben und es dürfte nicht annähernd so schlierenfrei sein, wie 60 Hz TN. Somit kein echter Gamer-Monitor, aber teurer als andere Arbeitslösungen. Dass es qualitätsbewusste Gamer gibt, wurde bislang ignoriert.
ABER: Selbst die haben bislang aus sehr gutem Grund einen riesen Bogen um VA gemacht. Sicher, der Kontrast ist super - was nützt einem das, wenn die realen Reaktionszeiten bei dunklen Farben afaik immer noch 40-50+ ms erreichen? Die Monitore unterbieten das zwar auf dem Papier ein gutes Stückchen, aber bei allen Tests, die ich kenne, war dafür ein sehr starker Overdrive nötig, den man auch deutlich gesehen hat. Da hilft dann auch 120 Hz Ansteuerung nicht mehr.

Von daher: Abwarten, was Eizo vor hat. Aber wenn es super gut zum Spielen ist, bin ich sehr überrascht.
Die sollten lieber den Controller auf 240 Hz Eingangssignal aufbohren und ein IPS-Panel dranhängen. (und 80 Zeilen unten dranhängen. Und vielleicht noch 1-2" drauflegen)
Dann klappts auch mit dem Verkauf (an mich)


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hört sich gut an.Langsam scheinen die ersten Hersteller doch sich weiter mehr auf die Gamer zuzubewegen. Von wegen nur TN , Casual Gamer...Qualität wird sich hoffentlich auszahlen.
Warte auch auf erste Tests.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (30. Oktober 2013)

Infos und Tests des LCD waren bis heute eigentlich unter NDA. Unser Test geht 10 Uhr online.

Hier schon mal das Video dazu: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/LCD-Hardware-154105/Videos/Eizo-Foris-FG2421-1094796/

Marco


----------



## Painkiller (30. Oktober 2013)

> Infos und Tests des LCD waren bis heute eigentlich unter NDA.


Das erklärt so einiges.  
Ich hab die Gamestar im Abo. Daher hab ich sie schon am Freitag bekommen. Normal kommt sie ja erst heute raus.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Oktober 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Das erklärt so einiges.
> Ich hab die Gamestar im Abo. Daher hab ich sie schon am Freitag bekommen. Normal kommt sie ja erst heute raus.


 
Dann bin ich ja am Freitag umsonst in den Laden gerannt, ich hab´mich schon gewundert, warum ich die Gamestar nirgendswo bekommen habe. 

Zum Test: I can´t wait. ^^
Die Reaktionszeit würde ich jetzt nicht mit 1 ms bewerten, im Video sahen die Schlieren eher nach ca. 5-8 ms aus (was mir durchaus genügen würde), aber warten wir auf die Messwerte ab.
Interessant finde ich auch die Software, dadurch das produktionsbedingt jedoch kein Panel dem anderen 100%ig gleicht und das menschliche Auge zu ungenau in der Farbwahrnehmung ist, wird ein Colorimeter dadurch trotz dessen nicht ersetzt.
Wie gut die verschiedenen Modi sind, kann ich natürlich nicht abschätzen, aber ich bin sowieso eher ein Fan von einem nicht aufgepunchten Bild.

@ PCGH Danke für die Videofreigabe um 00:01 Uhr.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Oktober 2013)

> Dann bin ich ja am Freitag umsonst in den Laden gerannt, ich hab´mich  schon gewundert, warum ich die Gamestar nirgendswo bekommen habe.


Ich wusste das ich iwas vergessen hab zu erwähnen. 



> Die Reaktionszeit würde ich jetzt nicht mit 1 ms bewerten, im Video  sahen die Schlieren eher nach ca. 5-8 ms aus (was mir durchaus genügen  würde), aber warten wir auf die Messwerte ab.


Liegt evtl. am Video selbst.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (30. Oktober 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Die Reaktionszeit würde ich jetzt nicht mit 1 ms bewerten, im Video sahen die Schlieren eher nach ca. 5-8 ms aus (was mir durchaus genügen würde), aber warten wir auf die Messwerte ab.


 
Das liegt am Video, die Kamera konnte es nicht einfangen. Wir haben es wirklich versucht.


----------



## Ephant (30. Oktober 2013)

Na toll... Hab gestern meinen Asus VG248QE bekommen. Das Teil ist schon extrem gut, aber die Farben unter aller Sau. Jetzt hab ich die Möglichkeit den Monitor zurückzuschicken und den von Eizo zu bestellen, oder den Asus zu behalten und eventuell G-Sync dazu zu kaufen. Was würdet ihr da eher empfehlen? Weitere Tests abwerten werd ich jetzt aber so oder so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Das liegt am Video, die Kamera konnte es nicht einfangen. Wir haben es wirklich versucht.


 
Ihr braucht mal eine Tracking-Kamera 
(oder einen flinken, zitterfreien Praktikanten)


----------



## Painkiller (30. Oktober 2013)

Ephant schrieb:


> Na toll... Hab gestern meinen Asus VG248QE bekommen. Das Teil ist schon extrem gut, aber die Farben unter aller Sau. Jetzt hab ich die Möglichkeit den Monitor zurückzuschicken und den von Eizo zu bestellen, oder den Asus zu behalten und eventuell G-Sync dazu zu kaufen. Was würdet ihr da eher empfehlen? Weitere Tests abwerten werd ich jetzt aber so oder so.


 Hast du den Monitor auch richtig eingestellt? Die Werksmodi sind meistens für die Tonne. Im direkten Vergleich der TN 144Hz Monitore hat der Asus nämlich eigentlich die besten Farben.


----------



## MorbidMartin (30. Oktober 2013)

Wo und wann kann mann denn den neuen EIZO bestellen ?


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2013)

Ab heute und hier stehen die Shops  Eizo Foris FG2421 schwarz, 23.5" (FG2421-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder direkt beim Hersteller EIZO: FORIS - FG2421
Von den Angeboten müsste das von Eizo selber das günstigste sein, da es  keine Versandkosten gibt.


----------



## MorbidMartin (30. Oktober 2013)

Hat ihn schon jemand von euch testen können ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2013)

Ephant schrieb:


> Na toll... Hab gestern meinen Asus VG248QE bekommen. Das Teil ist schon extrem gut, aber die Farben unter aller Sau. Jetzt hab ich die Möglichkeit den Monitor zurückzuschicken und den von Eizo zu bestellen, oder den Asus zu behalten und eventuell G-Sync dazu zu kaufen. Was würdet ihr da eher empfehlen? Weitere Tests abwerten werd ich jetzt aber so oder so.


 
Ich würde keinen Monitor wegen Hoffnung auf Gsync behalten, wenn der sonst Nachteile hat. Du weißt weder wann, noch unter welchen Bedingungen noch zu welchen Preisen das verfügbar wird. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man einen Monitor für gewöhnlich eine Weile behält und dann nicht auf einen Grafikkartenhersteller festgelegt sein will.
Den Eizo würde ich aber auch nicht sofort bestellen. In der Vergangenheit kamen Innovationen selten bis nie von den Monitorherstellern, sondern fast immer von den Panelherstellern. Es ist also gut möglich, dass das hier verbaute Panel bald auch in anderen Geräten auftaucht, die ggf. aus anderen Gründen (uns sei es der Preis) attraktiver sind. 2-4 Wochen Wartezeit würde ich schon lassen, der Monitormarkt ist ja etwas träger als z.B. GPUs.




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hast du den Monitor auch richtig eingestellt? Die Werksmodi sind meistens für die Tonne. Im direkten Vergleich der TN 144Hz Monitore hat der Asus nämlich eigentlich die besten Farben.



Wenn der Monitor schon mit starker Farbabweichung ankommt, sollte man ihn trotzdem austauschen (und sei es gegen das gleiche Modell. Ich hab auch erst den dritten ZR24w behalten, weil die ersten beiden einen massiven Blaustich hatten). Ein 6 Bit Panel muss so schon mächtig schummeln, um die Farben halbwegs darstellen zu können - dann noch welche rauszunehmen, in dem man die Farbabstimmung verändert, sollte man vermeiden.




MorbidMartin schrieb:


> Hat ihn schon jemand von euch testen können ?


 
Du schreibst unter dem Link zu einem Test eines Monitors, der ab heute bestellt werden kann.
Von wem erwartest du dir jetzt bitte welche Antwort, die du dir nicht selbst denken könntest?


----------



## Superwip (30. Oktober 2013)

> dann noch welche rauszunehmen, in dem man die Farbabstimmung verändert, sollte man vermeiden.


 
Angenommen die Farbabstimmung ist im Auslieferungszustand auf "0" gesetzt...

Schade das RGB-LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht verbreiteter ist, dann könnte man verlustfrei über die Hintergrundbeleuchtung kalibrieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2013)

Jup, würde ich auch gerne häufiger sehen. Und gerade bei den 99% Edge-LED-Beleuchtungen, die am Markt sind, verstehe ich auch wirklich nicht, warum man es nicht häufiger sieht. Die könnten ihre Leisten bequem mit einer bunten Mischung an LEDs bestücken und mit der gleichen Anzahl die gleiche Helligkeit erreichen. Einziger Unterschied wären mehr Kabel und zwei weitere Wandler - aber die Kosten auch nicht die Welt (CCFL-Monitore haben nicht selten getrennte Spulen für jede Röhre, da würde im Vergleich nur noch der Treiber fehlen) und ich bin sicher, es wäre vielen Leuten mehrere Dutzend € Aufpreis wert.
Auf der anderen Seite: Letzteres gilt auch für 120 Hz Ansteuerung...


----------



## Painkiller (31. Oktober 2013)

> Wenn der Monitor schon mit starker Farbabweichung ankommt, sollte man  ihn trotzdem austauschen (und sei es gegen das gleiche Modell. Ich hab  auch erst den dritten ZR24w behalten, weil die ersten beiden einen  massiven Blaustich hatten). Ein 6 Bit Panel muss so schon mächtig  schummeln, um die Farben halbwegs darstellen zu können - dann noch  welche rauszunehmen, in dem man die Farbabstimmung verändert, sollte man  vermeiden.


Wenn er starke Farbabweichungen hat, dann schon. Allerdings sollte man sich schon die Mühe machen, und das Gerät ordentlich einstellen. Leider gibt es zu viele Leute die den Monitor aus dem Karton nehmen, anstecken und nichts mehr daran einstellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2013)

Nö. Etwaige Presets deaktivieren - klar. Aber nicht einstellen.
Wie gesagt: Man kann ihn nicht ohne Einbußen bei den Farbabstufungen kalibrieren. Bei meinen ersten beiden Exemplare hätte ich Blau um 20-30% runterdrehen müssen, um ein halbwegs neutrales Bild zu erreichen. Die Zeiten für 16 Bit Farbtiefe sind eherlich gesagt vorbei und wenn ein Monitor effektiv nicht mehr kann, dann kann er gerne beim Händler stehen bleiben.
Wenn die Hersteller wollen, dass der Nutzer die Eigenschaften des Monitors korrigiert, dann sollen sie 10 Bit Panels verbauen.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Oktober 2013)

Bis jetzt musste ich jeden meiner Monitor selbst einstellen. Die Werksmodi kann man einfach vergessen. Wobei ich aber auch zugeben muss, das mir ein solcher Monitor wie du ihn beschreibst, bis jetzt auch noch nicht untergekommen ist. Das schlimmste der Gefühle waren damals die Acer-Geräte mit dem massiven Blaustich und die blassen BenQ XL2420T.


----------



## Superwip (1. November 2013)

> Wenn die Hersteller wollen, dass der Nutzer die Eigenschaften des Monitors korrigiert, dann sollen sie 10 Bit Panels verbauen.


 
...und selbst dann verliert man viel beim Kontrast.

Eine kalibrierbare Hintergrundbeleuchtung also in der (LCD-)Praxis mit RGB-LED ist die einzig wirklich "saubere" Lösung.

Leider gibt es in den letzten Jahren eher weniger als mehr Geräte mit RGB-LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung, ich bin mir nicht einmal sicher ob noch eines hergestellt wird. Die beliebte HP DreamColor Serie wurde anscheinend eingestampft und auch sonst ist mir kein einziges (!) aktuelles Modell bekannt was darauf hindeutet das die Nachfrage nie sehr groß war. Auch im TV Bereich kenne ich kein einziges aktuelles Modell mit RGB LED Beleuchtung.

Lediglich bei Projektoren wird eine kalibrierbare Lichtquelle immer beliebter allerdings ist sie dort auch leichter umzusetzen. Neben immer verbreiteteren RGB LED und LASER Lichtquellen diverser Sorten können auch gewöhnliche Gasentladungslampen mit einem variablen Farbfilter in gewissen Grenzen kalibriert werden, bei 3-Chip Systemen ist auch ein Kalibrieren der einzelnen Farben mit Graufilter oder eventuell einer Blende im jeweiligen Lichtweg möglich (auch wenn kein mir bekannter Beamer davon Gebrauch macht). Ein kalibrieren einer weißen Hintergrundbeleuchtung eines LCD Bildschirms mit variablen Farbfiltern ist dagegen leider kaum praktikabel.


----------

